# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  16.04.2015г.  Перерывы  связи и предоставления услуг сети передачи данных у  абонентов  АТС Высокое

## ByFly

16.04.2015г.  с 14.00 до 22.00  в связи с проводимыми работами будут перерывы связи и предоставления услуг сети передачи данных продолжительностью до 1,5 часа.
	Приносим извинения за временные неудобства. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

